# Tentative BFP!!!!!



## Lu28

I can hardly believe I'm posting here, I was beginning to think it wouldn't happen after 10 months and 11 cycles but I got my :bfp: today at 10dpo!!!!:cloud9:

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/IMG_0619.jpg[/IMG]

It's still early so I'm a little reserved about it, terrified at the thought of a chemical pg. AF is due on Tuesday at 13 dpo so fingers crossed she stays away!

So right how I'm :happydance: and on :cloud9: and wishing for a sticky bean!!

Thanks to all of you ladies for your support, hopefully I'll be moving to first tri on Tuesday and waiting for you there!:hug:


----------



## insomnimama

Hmmmn, that doesn't look very tentative to me! Nope, that looks like an honest to goodness :bfp: 

Congratulations! :happydance: :crib:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations Lu!!!!!

Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun and a super sticky :baby:

Jac x


----------



## todteach

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Hun, 
as i said in your journal - i am sooooo excited for you! 
You are someone who has supported me loads and as far as i am concerned you deserve this soooo much! :happydance:

It is so clear on your test and a digi confirming it so early! Sending you loads of sticky :dust: :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Huge Congratulations hun :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: Have a wonderfull 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Woohoo! Congratulations!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here's hoping for a sticky bean and a wonderful 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

Brilliant news, here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny: :hug: :bunny:


----------



## Munchkin

Oh Lu! I am so thrilled for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sticky bean - STAY STUCK!
:hug:


----------



## SJK

congrats , well done :happydance: :happydance: xx :cloud9:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## butterflies

Awww LU!!!!!!!! i am so so pleased for you!!! Infact pleased doesn't cover it!!!! I'm delighted, you've been a fantastic friend and support to me, you deserve this so much!!!! :happydance: i am on :cloud9: for you babe!!!! xxx

Big Big :hugs: and heaps of dust for a stick sticky bean xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :hug:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations


----------



## maz

congratulations hun

xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

OMG!!! HOORAY!!!! I'm so excited for you. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! That's fantastic news! 

I really hope it's a sticky bean for you. Have a happy & healthy 9 months!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!!!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

That was a massive BFP well done hun . xxx


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lu28

Thank you so much ladies! I still have my tests sitting beside me and I keep checking them to make sure they haven't changed!!!


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!!


----------



## Farie

Honey :hug:
*CONGRATS*

You deserve this so much 
:dust: by the bucket load for a lovely sticky bean :hug:


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:yay!welldone!xx


----------



## Lilly123

Yipee for Lu's :bfp:!!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope you have a H&H 9 months hun... I am sooo over the moon for u!!!:hug:


----------



## lousielou

Oh wow Lu! How fantastic! A huge, huge congratulations sweetie - am so chuffed for you! Yaaaay! :hugs:

(...and if it makes you feel any better, I kept my tests for over a week after I'd done them, kept taking them out the drawer and checking them... :blush:)


----------



## Lu28

lousielou said:


> Oh wow Lu! How fantastic! A huge, huge congratulations sweetie - am so chuffed for you! Yaaaay! :hugs:
> 
> (...and if it makes you feel any better, I kept my tests for over a week after I'd done them, kept taking them out the drawer and checking them... :blush:)

That does make me feel slightly less insane, thank you!!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## NeyNey

Awww Sweetie, congratulations


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats :) ...

Ohh and i tested 4th july , Still got my first etst in cupboard :blush:


----------



## Carley

congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats


----------



## NickyT75

congratulations chick! xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Lu

AWESOME news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## yaya

Brilliant news Lu!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

Enjoy every minute of it hun!!! Happy & healthy nine months to you! 

Yaya xxx


----------



## HAYS

yey!!!!congratulations hun,thats brillant news
xxx


----------



## Annaspanna

OMG!!! Congratulations Lu, that is wonderful news!!! Yipeeeee! x


----------



## Tishimouse

Aha, at last. This is wonderful news. CONGRATULATIONS and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (or eight now!).

:hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Well done darling, x


----------



## Shinning_Star

After all my discussions with you I have failed to say *CONGRATULATIONS AND JUBILATIONS!* Seeing as it's all official. 

Not making mines offical yet!


----------



## Lu28

It's still tentative but thank you!! I guess if it is a chemical I'll be shooting myself for getting over-excited too early but fingers crossed


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww it won't be! I mean you got a digi, thats sum gd levels of hcg!


----------



## Lu28

Shows how clueless I am, didn't realise there were different levels for internet cheapies and digis!!


----------



## TT's

Oh wow, congratulations :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

:hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Belle

fantastic news, congrats. xx


----------



## Newbie77

Wonderful news, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy....x.

https://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll459/newbie77_bucket/congratspreg1.gif


----------



## Schmelly

Congrats, Lu.......I'm soooooo pleased for you! :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Dee_H

OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG...I'm so happy to see you on here hun!!!! Such wonderful news to read on a Monday morning! Congrats. Hoping you have a great 9 months!!:baby: You can be my preggo buddy!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

When is you EDD Lu??:hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations hun - have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hug:


----------



## Lu28

Dee_H said:


> When is you EDD Lu??:hugs:

It's 8 April if I get through the next few days with the spotting..... Would love to be your preggo buddy Dee, fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

Will keep mine crossed for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

congratulations - that is lovely news!!!!!!


----------



## elles28

:happydance:Congrats :happydance:


----------



## journey

Oh that is wonderful news - congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzanne

Aww hun that is absolutley fantastic news!!! YAY for you congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Holly21

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## jolyn

Can't believe I missed this - haven't looked over here for a while - congrats hun - this is a sticky for you :happydance: come on over to 1st tri :hugs:


----------



## Ema

COngrats XxxX


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg182/LazerFlash/congratulations_blue_rainbow.gif Hun :D


----------



## biteable

Aww made up for you hun,huge congrats xx


----------



## Logiebear

Here's to a sticky bean hun

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## techi_girly

Congratulations babe :hug: xx


----------

